# Not Quite a D4R but a Good Choice on a Budget



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a pretty comprehensive review.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great review, I think you have covered all the bases.
I still use the dovetail jig that I made from Woodsmith plans back in the 80's … It's a 12" comb and rock hard maple frame. I have looked at other new and larger jigs and found them to pricey for my needs and besides that most of the dovetails I do are less than 12" long.
Again thanks for the very in-depth review and making me think … do I really need an 18 inch dovetail jig??


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have the PC4216 and since I don't make dovetails on a regular basis every time I go to use the jig I need to drag out the book and the use of the jig sprays me with saw dust. I looked at the Akeda and was about to buy one when I found out they were no longer available. My research continued & I landed on the Keller jig.
The keller once set up is a pleasure & simple to use and the saw dust is thrown away from you, not at you. I have the PC set with a dedicated router for HB dovetails as the keller only makes through dove tails which I use more often.
It is nice when you need to make dove tails to just get the jig & start working. No books & complicated set ups not to mention is was much cheaper to buy.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Pintodeluxe for the great review.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Appreciate your review and conclusions.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree with your findings about the cheap construction, however for the occasional user, the jig offers adjustable spacing at a great discount. If I was a full time cabinetmaker I could justify a D4R, but as a hobby woodworking the Super series provided enough features to offset the negatives for me.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for the review.


----------

